

Amazon Customer Reviews|Veet for Men Hair Removal Gel Creme 200 ml - edgecrafter
http://www.amazon.co.uk/product-reviews/B000KKNQBK

======
dang
Please don't.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newswelcome.html)

------
megaman22
Fantastic

